# Surf fishing the panhandle mid February



## a-baum (Jan 13, 2010)

My folks have a house for the month of Feb about 30-40 miles east of Panama City. Right near Mexico Beach. I think their house is directly behind the tip of the St. Joe Peninsula, so technically their house is on the beach of St. Joe's Bay.

Anyway, I am heading down there Feb 10-14 for a couple of days R&R and was wondering if it would be worth it to bring my surf gear, or any fishing gear at all. We aren't going to charter a boat.

Their house is on the beach so I could walk out and surf fish at my convenience. I just don't know if its worth it. Anything in the water around this time? They've gone down the past few years and say they never see fisherman so I'm thinking it might be dead, but would like some input if anyone has any. Can you fish the peninsula? If so, what might I run into? Basically, I just want to know if its worth the hassle to check my surf rods on the flight.


----------



## Surf Junkie (Sep 13, 2009)

check www.halfhitch.com or www.bluewateroutriggers.net to see whats hot.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Panhandle Fishing*

My suggestion is to bring fishing gear and 'play it by ear'. The weather can be very fickle with periods of cold and warmer plus rain. You can still fish when bundled up.

The Pompano are in and out with the warm water, redfish are ditto.

Come on Down,

Charlie2
Pensacola


----------

